# 2 new albums



## Ron Verboom (Aug 26, 2018)

Just released, 2 new productionmusic albums. One a more trailerish album and the other a more orchestral drama kind of album. Take a listen here:

http://bibliothequemusic.com/albums/sci-fi-action/

http://bibliothequemusic.com/albums/orchestral-scores-drama/


----------

